# East River Dec 4



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

NJD and I hit the river today. We caught quite a few specks and a few white trout on Gulps and a couple on Rattletraps. We only ended up with three keepers, but one was over three pounds. Hopefully, more big ones will move into the river soon.

I was hoping for one of the huge stripers (or whatever they are) that have straightened hooks, locked up reels, or broken me off during the winter, but it was not to be today. 

I think we need another cold front or two to really get the huge ones biting well.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Not a bad day AP. I would not mind hooking a few stripers myself.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me get my holiday schedule and tournament schedule worked out and we'll go out and get some fish. Not sure if I can promise stripers, but I can definitely put you on bass and trout.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I will be working 21 Dec but I will be pretty free 17 Dec-1 Jan. Man, I sure will miss that when I have to get a civilian job! Just give me a shout.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Will do. Here is a trout from last weekend.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice speck!


----------

